

Recent Train Times - annapowellsmith
http://recenttraintimes.co.uk/

======
buro9
Anna, is this one of yours? It's very impressive (and confirms most commutes I
or friends are doing are screwed during rush hour).

We're wondering what "RT" stands for on the tables when the trains are on
time, "Regular Time"?

Just discovered one of your sites too
[http://lookgood.in/shoes/](http://lookgood.in/shoes/) . Fairly sure my
partner is going to be spending a good chunk of time on there later, glad to
see you have it wired up for affiliate fees. If you think of expanding outside
of clothing I'm sure a bicycle one would work well and the higher ticket item
should deliver a better affiliate revenue per item sold. Happy to assist
marketing to lfgss.com and a few other audiences at it if you do want to
consider it and can obtain the data for it.

~~~
annapowellsmith
Thanks for the suggestion! No, it's not mine - I don't know who runs it. Just
thought it was a great use of data.

~~~
rooodini
I know Gianfranco (twitter.com/giacecco) has been working on something
similar.

------
reledi
Not to berate this service (I think it's a cool use of the data), but I have
difficulty perceiving its value. I see this saving you ~15 minutes if there's
a delay. A big deal if you have an interview or business meeting, but does it
matter much otherwise?

I'm probably in the minority (especially in London), but in most cases
punctuality is not something I stress about, whether I'm doing the travelling
or someone else is. Disclaimer: I was raised on island time.

~~~
EliRivers
I work a bit out of town, in Walton-on-Thames, and need to make a connection
in Woking each evening. Four minutes late adds thirty minutes to my journey,
and seeing which trains are routinely late, day after day after fucking day,
despite the fact that there are effectively no trains on the track ahead of it
(this section of track has four lines, two fast and two slow, so the slow
train pretty much has the line to itself) is massively valuable.

------
Daviey
I wonder if I might suggest a 'refund claim due to late service' filter?

~~~
4ndr3vv
Think the idea here is to highlight how punctual (or not) certain trains are
over the last few weeks, and enable you to avoid those regularly delayed
trains.

It's not meant too identify individual train journeys that were late; Having a
filter suggested would only work for trains that were >30mins late /
cancelled, which is going to be exceptional and therefore not very useful for
the main purpose of the site.

------
rakoo
There is an equivalent for french trains here, based on whatever data they
have. They're trying to integrate other countries' data as well. Maybe you
should try to integrate with them ?

[http://raildar.fr/](http://raildar.fr/)

------
alva
An excellent use of their data, thank you! You have saved me an average 6
minutes a day

------
michaelhoffman
I have long dreamed of something like this being available for other
localities. This is a great idea, a great implementation, and I hope it will
spread.

Anyone want to make one for Toronto streetcars and buses?

~~~
agilebyte
I know of a similar site for Czech Republic that has been around for ages[0].

You can see historic delays at different train stops[1], but the map is really
where it shines, seeing patterns for trains running now.

[0]
[http://kam.mff.cuni.cz/~babilon/zpmapa#mapa](http://kam.mff.cuni.cz/~babilon/zpmapa#mapa)
[1] [http://kam.mff.cuni.cz/~babilon/cgi-
bin/zpvlaku.cgi?869](http://kam.mff.cuni.cz/~babilon/cgi-bin/zpvlaku.cgi?869)

~~~
cfontes
Thanks for that!

------
caractacus
"No stations match 'london kings cross'"

~~~
alexbilbie
The station's correct name is "Kings Cross", not "London Kings Cross" (unlike
say Paddington which is actually "London Paddington"

~~~
caractacus
I went with what I have to type into National Rail Enquries where it's London
Kings Cross and London Liverpool Street and etc etc. Knowing it took the data
from NationalRail, this seemed the obvious approach.

~~~
Daviey
I typed in 'WAT' expecting it to match Waterloo (it didn't).

~~~
grahamel
I got Waterloo by typing WAT, it's listed as Waterloo and not London Waterloo

------
Patient0
Brilliant - I wish I had thought of this... Seems accurate too based on my
recent experience.

